# The UP Bull Moose-A Pictorial Evolution



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

One of my favorite locomotives is the UP Bull Moose. During the years UP operated them, the Moose changed several times. It was Simple Articulated, Compound Articulated, coal burner, and eventually an oil burner. 

The appearance changed with many of the 'shop' upgrades. For example, headlights moved from high to center mount on the smoke box. Boiler side mounted air pumps changed to the common UP practice of installing them on the pilot. Feed water heaters followed this trend also.

*The early years:




Post 'shop' modification:




Late Moose with oil conversion:






The end of an era:*




No Bull Moose survived the cutting torch. They live on in photographs, history, and in miniature!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Aaron, this would make a wonderful engine in O-Gauge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

A lovely locomotive. I have a lot of UP steam but not one of those. Closest I have is two Legacy UP H-7s, which I'm not sure UP ever actually ran, but they are the closest I have. If Sunset (or anyone else) offers it again I will probably get one. Nice locomotive.

Thanks! this was interesting and they are lovely models you have.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Aaron, this would make a wonderful engine in O-Gauge. :thumbsup:


Thanks Brian, the models are 2R O Scale. Wish someone would make them in 3R... 



Lee Willis said:


> A lovely locomotive. I have a lot of UP steam but not one of those. Closest I have is two Legacy UP H-7s, which I'm not sure UP ever actually ran, but they are the closest I have. If Sunset (or anyone else) offers it again I will probably get one. Nice locomotive.
> 
> Thanks! this was interesting and they are lovely models you have.


Thanks Lee. 

The models above were a very limited run done in early 2002 by psc. Extremely hard to find and the only models of the Moose ever done in O Scale. They're stunning models to view in person.

UP did have H7s, they were forced upon them during the War, when they were desperate for motive power. The H7s arrived from the C&O in poor condition-cracked or broken frames were common. UP put them into immediate service, and during the next several years, they were 'shopped' with different changes to resemble other UP era steam.

It was said the best thing about ex C&O H7s were the large tenders-which outlasted the steamer itself, being used for other UP power during the steam era.

I plan to modify an H7 into the late, shopped version after I finish a current project. Actually, it's about 3 down on the list!

The Y3s, former N&W power, were a similar story to the H7s...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A very nice set of pictures, great to track the progression of one model like that.


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

*Shopped H7 Photo*

Lee,
After replying to your post, I thought you may like to see the shopped H7. I know at least one other forum member may want to see this also. 

This photo is copy righted by RJ Foseter and part of the Dave England Collection. It clearly shows the difference between UP's shopped version and the delivered C&O 'beetle browe"H7, which I've also attached for you.

*UP shopped H7*


This photo is copy righted and part of the Dean Gray Collection.
*Ex C&O H7, delivered to UP:*


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice history lesson Aaron, it is an amazing engine. Would love to have one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

What a MAGNIFICENT machine! Yes, the end of an era says it all.
I did notice a slight difference between the scale model and the photos of the real thing.
The real engines had trailing trucks (Forgive my terminology if that is not the correct way to say it) The scale models do not.
Any reason for this discrepancy?


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Dave, 
Thanks, it was difficult keeping it short and simple. 



RonthePirate said:


> What a MAGNIFICENT machine! Yes, the end of an era says it all.
> I did notice a slight difference between the scale model and the photos of the real thing.
> The real engines had trailing trucks (Forgive my terminology if that is not the correct way to say it) The scale models do not.
> Any reason for this discrepancy?


They're two different locomotives. The model is a 2-8-8-0 Bull Moose, the photos are a 2-8-8-2 H7.

I posted the H7 for Lee to see the difference in the 2 types of H7. Plus, I knew another forum member may enjoy it too.

Glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks 86TA355SR - I'm glad to know that UP did have H-7s, as I have two and I love them. the photos of the actual locos are nice. This thread inspired me to take them off the shelf and set them up. I'm going to run them later today. Been some time since they've been exercised. 

It would be nice if Lionel or MTH, or 3rd Rail made some models of the 2-8-8-0. I'd definitely get one. In the mean time, my H-7s are the closest I have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

As you know Aaron, we are in BULL MOOSE country

View attachment 86849


----------

